# Good bye Icarus.



## johnle (Apr 30, 2006)

He passed away today (4/29/06) at around 7 to 9 AM.

Cause of death was determined natural but very rare and odd, supposedly some sudden form of cardiac failure most likely due to genetics. He was nearly one year old and has been with us for the last 9 months and in the post mortem was found to be healthy and the vet told us it was a sad thing to see such a healthy cat die so young. 

He was a wonderful cat who loved to be kissed and rubbed his face against ours every chance he could, and will be missed dearly. He loved to sit by the window and wait for us to come home and greet us with his little collar bell. A noise that will haunt our hallways for a long time.


----------



## jezza (Oct 26, 2004)

aww thats so sad, so young and healthy, im so sorry for your loss, he looks seems like such a nice kitty


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

I'm so sorry for your loss, he was a handsome kitty.


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Such a young cat.


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

He certainly was a gorgeous cat. He looks just like my baby girl, Midnight. I'm so sorry about the loss of your beloved Icarus.


----------



## Mr. Kind (Dec 24, 2005)

Awful sorry to hear about your kittie. Beautiful cat and so young to die.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

How sad, he was so young.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Johnie, you have my sympathy and my thougts. I realize what a shock this must have been. I'm sure his time with you was very happy, though tragically short. God bless.


----------



## _catwoman_ (May 19, 2006)

*I'm sorry*

 I'm so sorry for your loss. He was a very cute cat. He sounded playful too. Okay, my eyes are watering. I'm really really sorry. It sounds like what happened to my kittten when I was younger. When I woke up one morning, she just wouldn't wake up. So, I know how you feel. 

- Vicki


----------

